# Silversands / Embassy Tahoe



## go_mustangs (Mar 19, 2006)

This low priced, low levy, easy to deal with (meaning pay levys and spacebank) resort continues to amaze me.  Traded into Embassy Tahoe (RCI #4066) right when school lets out '06.  It takes some work, but great trades are still out there.  Once again TUG, my family and I thank you.

     As a side note, I am noticing a pattern of wanting to trade into resorts that were extra rude when we did the tour (Embassy and Grand Pacific Palisades).


----------

